# Anesthesia Coding



## gbausman (Dec 11, 2008)

I am fairly new to coding for anesthesia and I am billing for several CRNA's, When I bill for the primary code, such as 00860 and there are Emergency circumstances or the age is a factor, do I bill the 99100 or 99140 as well or not. I have been billing for these but most of the insurance companies have been denying it as inclusive, Is this correct?
What can I do to get these paid?
Thanks, Ginny


----------



## lindsayr2003 (Dec 11, 2008)

I bill for the 99140 (emergency) for all insurances other than medicare or medicaid.  It is difficult to get it paid.  I never bill the 99100 because medicare doesn't pay it and if they qualify they are most likely on medicare or a senior plan.  I don't have any experience with pediatrics to know if you can get paid for that or not.  Good luck!


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 11, 2008)

We bill 99140 and 99100 to all insurances except Medicare and Medicaid.  We get paid by all except those contracted payers that have excluded payment for these services (i.e. BCBS) within our PPO fee schedule.  Believe it our not, UHC actually pays for these services and it is addressed in their Anesthesia Policy.

Julie D, CPC


----------



## lingaraja (Dec 14, 2008)

*Anesthesia coding*

Regardless of insurance we have been billing 99100, 99140 with 00860. I have never come across a denial in such instances.

Lingarajaprabhu.S


----------

